# Is all peat created equal?



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

Is all peat moss basically the same? Is sphagnum peat moss a good choice?
My general line of thought is that all peat is basically the same.
I expected that if I added a couple of cups of peat to a tank it would make the water acidic. No change in PH was seen. (no fish, plants or substrate in the tank). 
Should there be a drop in PH? Is there a type of peat that is better, reasonably priced?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Canadian Sphagnum Peat Moss is what is normally used in a planted tank. Make sure you do not use the Miracle Grow brand or any other brand that has any fertilizers added to it. 

If you have it under a good layer of substrate you will probably not notice any change in water parameters. A thin cap layer of substrate will allow the peat to change the pH of the water. If you are looking to lower your pH by using peat, place it in your filter but beware as the tannins released from the peat will darken the water considerably.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

> . If you are looking to lower your pH by using peat, place it in your filter but beware as the tannins released from the peat will darken the water considerably.


Thanks for the reply. With my tap water the peat did not lower PH in the test tank. No change was unexpected. It only added some coloration to the water.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

What are your Tap water parameters? If peat had no effect ont he pH I would assume you already have very soft water? Being in IN I kind of doubt that. Maybe you did not use enough of the peat?


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

> What are your Tap water parameters?


The water is hard.
TDS 420, KH 200 ppm, GH -number of drops for endpoint is past the scale provided in the kit instructions.
Considered 50/50 mix with RO drinking water or filtering makeup water with peat.
I will try more peat.


----------

